# Paper model of Polish narrow gauge diesel lokomotive Lyd1 with wagon.



## atst (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome

Today will show you a photo of model of Polish diesel locomotive series Lyd1. It is a narrow-gauge locomotive on the track of 750 mm.
I added a wagon with a cargo of coal and set the train on a side track. The models are in 1:18 scale all paper made with small additions of wood. These are static models. The base and the tracks are built from scratch
Each image is a link, please click on them.

Waiting for your comments. 

Pozdrawiam
Adam


   
A few details:


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Paper model of Polish narrow gauge diesel lokomotive Lyd2 with wagon.*

Adam 

A few details 
Adam, 
By carefully moving my mouse, I found 2 links - one in the blank line above, one just to the right. But the areas were blank on my screen. 

Nice train, btw!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't try all of them, but they are links to nice photos of his amazing work.


----------

